# southwest missouri fall frenzy buck show



## firefly81 (Nov 12, 2007)

it is time for the 2nd annual fall frenzy buck show. it will be oct. 28, 29 & 30, 2011 at the fairgrounds in neosho missouri.
this will be a 4 ring buck show, a.i. clinic, buck collection, raffle, costume contest, last place prizes and we have 2 prizes for the 2 familys who drive the farthest to get to the buck show. we will also have venders there selling the homade goods, and goat supplies.
this will be a great weekend.
entries are allready coming in so far we have made numbers for nigerians, sables, lamanchas and nubians. WE NEED ENTERIES FOR TOGGS, ALPINES AND OBERHALSIS!!!!
you can find more info on the webs site at www.southwestmissouridairygoats.webs.com
thanks
jayme


----------

